# 5 Board bench turned 8 Board bench. BUILD LOG.



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well i was on utube last night and found a video about this. i clean up shipping crates for free and use the lumber, anyways, i didnt have any 2x12 so i took some of these 2x9s and ripped them to 6.5. (not final width) They are also not the final length or thickness either. jointed one edge of each, ripped, jointed sawblade edge and went to town with biscuit jointer to ensure surface allignment. heres what i did today sense i am sick. this was started this mornin btw.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

That should keep you busy. My only suggestion - might want to consider using more clamps on that length of glue-up.

Get well soon.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks man. appreciate the suggestion. that all i had. the rest kinda got lost. got em all planed down today. i was VERY sick do didnt get it assembled.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

more pics. almost done. gotta put a brace in the center of the legs from leg to leg.


----------

